# Kanthal variety pack



## Viper_SA (13/6/15)

Looking to buy a variety pack of Kanthal, 28, 26, 24, 22, 20, some ribbon Kanthal and some clapton wire. 10m spools of each would be great, and getting the lot from one vender even better. Would anyone be interested in selling a variety pack like this at combo prices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom (13/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Looking to buy a variety pack of Kanthal, 28, 26, 24, 22, 20, some ribbon Kanthal and some clapton wire. 10m spools of each would be great, and getting the lot from one vender even better. Would anyone be interested in selling a variety pack like this at combo prices?



Vape Cartel can sort you out with all those sizes (and ribbon, no clapton though) in 30ft (~10m) spools here (even Ni200 should you need it) - these are VaporWire, which is arguably the best there is. 

Not sure about bundle deals as they normally sell in 10m spools, so there's no real benefit to bundle them - but you can pick up some E-liquid Project juices while you're at it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/6/15)

This would be great for newbies, personally wish I could have bought 2m of each to begin with and then decided what I wanted to do after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (13/6/15)

Thanks for the generous offer @Sir Vape 
just placed my order, hopefully in future you will stock clapton wire too, for all us lazy peeps that don't want to make it ourselves


----------



## Sir Vape (13/6/15)

Cool bud. Yeah we will be getting some in next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------

